# 200 Pounders



## TrickWilliams (Sep 23, 2016)

Everyone seems to say this is the "magic" number. I don't quite get this.

A lot of people say to get to this 200lbs before worrying about taking anything or doing anything drastic. Like talking AAS and or cutting. 

Now I'm almost 200lbs. 6ft tall 192-193. I'm getting there. But I went on such a hard cut a year ago from like 212 with little muscle mass it was very easy to up my calories and get it all back. I'm not a hard gainer by any means. I'm always hungry, no problem eating a lot of cals. I did manage to keep off a lot of the fat this time around. I don't know what my BF% is but somewhere in that 16-18. I've never been lean. But I look a lot better now than I did.

I don't exactly feel comfortable posting pictures of myself. But I might sooner then later. I know that would help. As for now. No. I would like to keep training and eating and putting more muscle on first.

My question is. This 200lb number. Should I be reaching for that number then cutting back to show what I've gained? Or eating to hold that weight and trimming down from there without adding more food? I know that would take longer then cutting but that's kind of what I'm starting to think thats what people should do. Or just keep upping the cals to add more weight to strip it off later? I guess I just need some direction with this bulk. I should have never cut when I started. I realize that now. Lost a lot of some of the only muscle I had.

I know the 200lb thing is relative, everyone wants different things. I do feel that its solid number that I could mange with my build. I'm not huge. But I'm not a tiny guy either.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2016)

The "200" mark is more of a way to filter out the bullshit noobs. Basically barring unusual circumstances, anyone should be able to hit ~200# natty with a decent build. 

The whole point of this is to prove (mostly to yourself) that you have the drive and dedication to make aas actually worthwhile if that's the route you choose to take. 


Cut, bulk, recomp, whatever. You know what "look" you are happy with regardless of the scale.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

Forget about a number like 200. You do you're thing and like TS said, you find your look. Let's face it, at the same height two 200 lbs guys can look two completely different ways.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 23, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> I don't exactly feel comfortable posting pictures of myself.



^^^ That's what she said ^^^


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 23, 2016)

I went from 245 to 226 and I'm stocky now trying to get to 210 or 10% bf.  It's all up to your personal goals


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm nowhere near 10% body fat. I can see my top two abs and they don't really pop. Hold a lot of fat in my lower stomach and high on my legs. That's really what I would want to look like too. I don't like looking skinny, when I was like 165-170 I looked super flat, felt really small. Just didn't like it on me at all. Id like to see me at or around 200 with about that 10% bf. But that's all dreaming for now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2016)

learning how to eat to gain size is essential before touching gear...Any idiot can shoot gear and make gains with little knowledge on nutrition or training..Yes aas work that well....But if u dont know how to eat to gain muscle naturally once u stop the gear u will lose all your gains and possibly be left with low test leaving u smaller then before u used gear..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2016)

Like the others said the 200 thing is mostly for guys that come on here that weigh 145 pounds and complain they've been training for three months and can't put any size on. 

Now I say this all the time and I'll say it again I started off at 145 pounds when I first started training at 15 years old. I'm five foot eight. I went from 145 to 196 over ten years of busting my ass in the gym. I was about 12 percent bf at that weight and that's when I decided to start running gear. I knew I put my all into it naturally and knew the next step was steroids if I wanted to take my body to the next level. I'm very happy I waited that long


----------



## Onk (Sep 24, 2016)

I waited until I was 25 (started reading about steroids at mid ~23) and was 95kgs (210 lbs). I'm glad I did as I hit a wall, figuratively. I was near my genetic potential after training for 8 years and having done many natural BB contests. 

Personally, I hate it when younger and lighter people talk about being hard gainers and hitting their genetic limit at say 170-180 at the same height. That or they've plateaued after just 1-2 years of training.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 24, 2016)

First off what the fukk is a hard gainer? Just another word for being lazy and not knowing how to eat??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2016)

No such thing as s hard gainer .. Gaining muscle is hard nothing more nothing less .. If it was easy everyone would be ripped and jacked


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> learning how to eat to gain size is essential before touching gear...Any idiot can shoot gear and make gains with little knowledge on nutrition or training..Yes aas work that well....But if u dont know how to eat to gain muscle naturally once u stop the gear u will lose all your gains and possibly be left with low test leaving u smaller then before u used gear..



My father always kinda told me the same thing. Not about steriods at first of coarse. But eating was first. He always told me to learn how to eat. Eat big. Then it was training. Which i really didn't understand or do till the last two years. But combine them and he always told me I would be a solid guy.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> No such thing as s hard gainer .. Gaining muscle is hard nothing more nothing less .. If it was easy everyone would be ripped and jacked



There is no such thing I completely agree. I have friends that are all natural. They look really good no doubt. But they dont eat right to gain muscle at all. They laugh at me somtimes because of how much I eat compared to them. But Im probably 30 to 35 lbs heavier then them. I dont have a six pack like them. But they just look skinny to me...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2016)

I was a skinny guy with abs for years too.. I'm rather get strong and jacked then sculpt the abs


----------



## automatondan (Sep 24, 2016)

Dude. I am in the exact position you are..... Been training on an off (admittedly) for over a decade... I am 5'11.5" (used to be 6 ft) and weigh 190-193.... For reference, when I was heavily into martial arts, I weighed 155 for a few years and also 170... But recently, I have struggled with the same thing you are struggling with and cant seem to get over the 200 barrier no matter what I do.... But recently, after spending months reading and researching about a bulking diet, I decided to say fukkkk it. Im going for it. I am setting my macros way higher than I feel comfortable doing and I am setting my sights on 210. If I get a little fat in the process, so be it.... Who knows, maybe I will take it further and put more weight on.....  My plan is to eventually recomp to the 200 range after my bulk. I personally would LOVE to be around 200 and 7-8% bf.....

But just know that I am routing for you! You can do it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought this was going to be a thread about thick chicks...

*zips up disappointedly*


----------



## sgf (Sep 24, 2016)

I am 5'7" on a good day, and got to 190 after years of lifting.  I was really shooting for 200, but at the 190 mark, I was at about 20% bf so had to knock it off.  Leaned out a bit and am going to try bulking up again in a couple of months.  I don't give a rip about abs, really, or being 7 - 8% bf.  Just wanna keep it at or below 15%.  I would be stoked to reach 200.  We'll see....


----------



## Onk (Sep 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> First off what the fukk is a hard gainer? Just another word for being lazy and not knowing how to eat??



usually young males who don't eat or train well enough. I find 90% of the time people don't eat enough. They have no idea what their TDEE is, and eat like 2k cals a day thinking they are "hard gainers" because muscle doesn't come quick and fast.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

Onk said:


> usually young males who don't eat or train well enough. I find 90% of the time people don't eat enough. They have no idea what their TDEE is, and eat like 2k cals a day thinking they are "hard gainers" because muscle doesn't come quick and fast.



I think a lot of younger guys are like that. I know I was kind of like that. My family consists of really big dudes. All they ever did was tell me to eat. So when I got out on my own I quit that to lose the fat I had gained.. Even though I know now I wasn't fat, just lacking muscle. So started eating a normal 2000 calorie diet and eventually nothing was happening to my body. It was actually really funny, I remember the first couple months I upped my calories a bit back then...I started losing weight. I was completely dumbfounded. But at least they taught me how to eat. I have no problem eating 4000 cals a day and still being hungry.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Dude. I am in the exact position you are..... Been training on an off (admittedly) for over a decade... I am 5'11.5" (used to be 6 ft) and weigh 190-193.... For reference, when I was heavily into martial arts, I weighed 155 for a few years and also 170... But recently, I have struggled with the same thing you are struggling with and cant seem to get over the 200 barrier no matter what I do.... But recently, after spending months reading and researching about a bulking diet, I decided to say fukkkk it. Im going for it. I am setting my macros way higher than I feel comfortable doing and I am setting my sights on 210. If I get a little fat in the process, so be it.... Who knows, maybe I will take it further and put more weight on.....  My plan is to eventually recomp to the 200 range after my bulk. I personally would LOVE to be around 200 and 7-8% bf.....
> 
> But just know that I am routing for you! You can do it!



I don't have the decade under my belt yet, only been training for 2 and half years, Seriously eating and training for a year and a halfish. But I'm in the same boat as you. Just changed my diet up a little. Hoping to see some more real gains this winter! 

Thanks Dan! I'm rooting for you too!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 24, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about thick chicks...
> 
> *zips up disappointedly*



Thanks for the good laugh my man...almost snorted!


----------

